#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Upload Your TikTok Content via Desktop

## Bhavya

TikTok is one of the rising video apps. Social media expert Matt Navarra recently shared that now TikTok users can upload there TikTok video via TikTok desktop version app. This new update will be handy for digital marketers who are managing multiple social media channels from a single workstation. It will make the process easy to upload TikTok videos and let them make the use of TikTok for their marketing purpose. Guys, what do you think about this new desktop version of TikTok?


Desktop version: https://bit.ly/39jtyRm

----------

